# Into our second week with Journey



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good lookin' girl, Cherie!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I just love her ( and her tail!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I cannot get over her coal black eyes, her enormous ear leathers and just how beautifully put together she is. She has fit in here like it was always in our destiny.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You need to add Journey to your avatar!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I have truly enjoyed all the pics and videos of Journey! She's gorgeous! And I LOVE watching her and Handsome Quincy!!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

She's beautiful and it looks like you are really enjoying having her as a part of the family. What a Journey!!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is a little doll. Petitie pie is right, you need to add her under you name.  Five dogs! We can only legally keep four here. I have two. he he he.  I am hoping in a year or two to add #3. Lucky you.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Angels unaware,
Destiny so pre-ordained,
Skyward Journey's home!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

How cute is she?!!

She is just the sweetest looking little girl. What a face. I am so glad she is fitting in well and everyone is getting along. Cute little punkin' pie.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

MamaTiff said:


> I just love her ( and her tail!)


Me too! She has a tail like Madonna..I like it because its always "up"!
She is very beautiful, so good to know she fits in well with everyone.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some links to the latest videos of Journey becoming part of our pack.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the videos! Quincy is so gentle with Journey - I think he is still trying to figure out what this little angel is! Will Journey's coat change colour? She is absolutely gorgeous and fits in very nicely with the troupe!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! Two of Journey's sisters from last year's litter started off the same colour she started off and are glorious red now, so her breeder and I suspect she will continue to darken. But if she never darkens beyond what her colour is now, or if she lightens some, I will be happy. She is a beautifully structured girl, so is a wonderful addition to our breeding program regardless of her colour. We are hoping to breed to a couple of stunning red boys in her future, so it should be an amazing ride.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I showed my husband your videos. He said, "They don't live in Southern California." ...watched some more... "Hey, a whippet with a coat! Definitely not Southern California." then some more, "My daily cuteness quotient has been exceeded." some more, "I like that black dog." then some more, "I REALLY like that black dog, what's his name?" then watched the last one, "any more videos of that black dog?" 

sigh. He barely noticed Journey, the putz, but I did. She looks terrific. How old is she now?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! That is funny! I have a channel on youtube and there are tons of videos of Quincy there kif your hubby would like to see more. It is at: arreauredpoodles - YouTube

Journey is now ten weeks old.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Outwest*,

Your husband is funny!  lol

Quincy, Journey, and Bonnie are a delight to see!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, he is a goofy guy just like Quincy. I sent him the link to Quincy videos, thanks! Q doesn't look small in his videos, even standing next to people and Holly.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

oh my :O Quincy and Journey seem like soul-mates joined finally by destiny!!!!!! it is so brilliant she fits in!!!!

she looks so inquisitive and interested by everything, so lovely to see  thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

She is very pretty ! love that color-where did you get that collar it goes well with her coat-what size is it? I think my Merlin might be about her size......


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The collar is from Dogs In Style. It is called a Kindness Collar. Dogs In Style


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Quincy and Journey both look beautiful. Quincy seems so graceful when he runs. I love the last video where they do that dance/twirl together. (before Holly comes into view)


----------

